# Patrick's daughter says she's a lesbian



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Associated Press*
Posted Jun 12, 2008 @ 01:22 PM










The youngest daughter of Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick says she's gay, but didn't come out to her parents until lawmakers voted to kill a proposal to outlaw gay marriage. 
Katherine Patrick made the revelation public in an interview with her father in Bay Windows, a weekly Boston newspaper aimed at the gay, lesbian, bisexual and transgendered community. 
The 18-year-old said she told Patrick and her mother, Diane Patrick, of her sexual orientation on July 3, 2007 - about three weeks after the Legislature voted to kill a proposed anti-gay marriage amendment to the state constitution. 
Patrick, who lives in Milton, supports gay marriage. He said he was proud of his daughter and will march with her on Saturday in Boston's annual gay pride parade. 
Patrick said his family agreed to the interview with Bay Windows so they could make the information public on their own terms.

http://www.patriotledger.com/lifestyle/x19914719/Patricks-daughter-says-shes-a-lesbian


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

OK, is it just me, or does that cropping of the photo make it look like his hand is down her shirt.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

LOL I thought the same thing


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

celticsfan said:


> OK, is it just me, or does that cropping of the photo make it look like his hand is down her shirt.


+2


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

+3


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

ya know who gives a sh#t what she is. maybe she will team up with rosie.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

celticsfan said:


> OK, is it just me, or does that cropping of the photo make it look like his hand is down her shirt.


Ditto...that's the first thing I thought...smooth move, Deval!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

I want my friends on Masscops to know, before I issue the press release tomorrow;

I am heterosexual.

Who cares? Why is this newsworthy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I want my friends on Masscops to know, before I issue the press release tomorrow;
> 
> I am heterosexual.
> 
> Who cares? Why is this newsworthy?


She made the announcement to prevent guys from hitting on her...

Too bad her face already did that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

5-0 said:


> She made the announcement to prevent guys from hitting on her...
> 
> Too bad her face already did that.


Coupe Deval is actually a good-looking guy, which I say with the disclaimer that I'm not homosexual (not that there's anything wrong with that), but unfortunately for her she looks like her mother.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

5-0 said:


> She made the announcement to prevent guys from hitting on her...
> 
> Too bad her face already did that.


And her body...and her fatness...oh wait, that's part of her body...nah I'm gonna stick with it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Big scoop fell into lap of Bay Windows editor*









Photo by Stuart Cahill 
Supportive: Gov. Deval Patrick's wife, Diane, and daughter Katherine applaud during his State of the State Address in January.

The story behind yesterday's blockbuster story on the coming out of Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s lesbian daughter is almost as dramatic as the scoop itself.
A few weeks ago, Bay Windows Editor in Chief Laura Kiritsy was chatting with a source who dropped a bombshell: Patrick's daughter was coming out in an interview with Bay Windows.

+ Return to full article 

Comments (2)
ElmerJansen
Blockbuster story? Surely you jest. This story is pathetic at best. An immature, overweight, unattractive teen unable to "get the boys" comes up with a lame excuse to attempt to explain why. Deval should have sent her to her room --without supper--, instead of parading her around for the media. 
#305947 - Jun 13, 2008 1:16 AM EDT

Swimmahrules
wow, only in the Gay State. so is this why the carpetbagger moved here? 
#305964 - Jun 13, 2008 3:42 AM EDT

http://bostonherald.com/news/regional/general/view.bg?articleid=1100525&format=comments#CommentsArea

Daughter stands proud 
Following are excerpts from the interview with Katherine Patrick and her father, Gov. Deval Patrick, published in the weekly gay newspaper Bay Windows yesterday. ...







1 Comment


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

:sl::sl::sl::sl::sl::sl::sl:


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Who cares? Why is this newsworthy?


Exactly what I was thinking, and the Globe makes it front page news. I couldn't care less. May be now he can continue accomplishing nothing in his last term.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I've always felt like who gives a shit what orientation you are and what you do inside your own home. Just don't flaunt it in my face. Raiinbow stickers, pink triangles, ect. Just do what you do and treat others with respect. You don't see a big sign on my car that says "I like women." It seems the people who want equal rights the most are always the ones who flaunt their minority status and use it to their advantage. 

P.S. Thank God Grasshoper is not around for this one I'm sure I'd be in for some 15,000 word disertation on equal rights, the AIDS epidemic, and the plight of minority populations throughout the history of mankind, oops sorry "human kind."


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

1. That's not his hand, it's just a fat roll
2. This happened almost a year ago, why is it out now?
3. Who really gives a shit?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

_I've always felt like who gives a shit what orientation you are and what you do inside your own home. Just don't flaunt it in my face. Raiinbow stickers, pink triangles, ect. Just do what you do and treat others with respect. You don't see a big sign on my car that says "I like women." It seems the people who want equal rights the most are always the ones who flaunt their minority status and use it to their advantage._

Well said.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> *Associated Press*
> Posted Jun 12, 2008 @ 01:22 PM
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, good for her. Who cares what she is?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

People do care though, that is why this big gay thread is on page two already. Good for Ms. Patrick for speaking out. And not to go all Grasshopper here, but merely identifying yourself as gay or lesbian isn't shoving anything down anybody's throat. It's the same as when a straight person talks about their boyfriend or girlfriend or spouse, or their kid's soccer game or the house they just bought together. Try to go for a day deleting all references to your personal life from all conversations and see what it's like to have to self-censor in case the mere mention that you and your same sex partner took in a Red Sox game over the weekend threatens your job or personal safety. 

As for the rainbow stickers, I think people are crazy to put them on their car and risk their safety. But who knows, a Red Sox sticker could get your ass kicked in some circles too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> People do care though, that is why this big gay thread is on page two already. Good for Ms. Patrick for speaking out. And not to go all Grasshopper here, but merely identifying yourself as gay or lesbian isn't shoving anything down anybody's throat. It's the same as when a straight person talks about their boyfriend or girlfriend or spouse, or their kid's soccer game or the house they just bought together.


Just curious....when was the last time the child of a politician announced to the world he/she was heterosexual?

Exactly.

No one cares.....get over yourself, Ms. Patrick.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

+ whatever number we're on for "who cares". However, it appears that Deval severely beat her with a fugly stick when she was a small child.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Just curious....when was the last time the child of a politician announced to the world he/she was heterosexual?
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> No one cares.....get over yourself, Ms. Patrick.


They wouldn't, it would just be assumed.

It's not a big deal that she's gay. What is a big deal is that she can say at 18 to her parents, "this is who I am," and the world doesn't stop. If you're a young gay person, this is a very good thing to witness.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

So what?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> People do care though, that is why this big gay thread is on page two already. Good for Ms. Patrick for speaking out. And not to go all Grasshopper here, but merely identifying yourself as gay or lesbian isn't shoving anything down anybody's throat. It's the same as when a straight person talks about their boyfriend or girlfriend or spouse, or their kid's soccer game or the house they just bought together. Try to go for a day deleting all references to your personal life from all conversations and see what it's like to have to self-censor in case the mere mention that you and your same sex partner took in a Red Sox game over the weekend threatens your job or personal safety.
> 
> As for the rainbow stickers, I think people are crazy to put them on their car and risk their safety. But who knows, a Red Sox sticker could get your ass kicked in some circles too.


I agree identifying yourself as gay or lesbian is not shoving it down anyone's throat but having an exclusive interview in a homosexual magazine
is. All I'm saying is if people want to be treated equally, stop making a big deal out of things like this. If she was hetero, would there have been a big "announcement?"


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Well I think the idea is to just get it out on the table before it's put in the press as a "Dirty little secret." Nothing more, nothing less...It allows her to live her life openly without further damaging her dads already horrendous reputation..


----------

